# My first 2010 OOPS babies- PICTURES!!



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I went out in the coop last week and was looking around and just decided to lift up little Miss Bindy Sue (Gracie's daughter-a helmet) off her nest and she wing slapped me and cussed at me and definitely was much more worse then usual. I grabbed the basket off the cubby....

....and lo and behold there are two plump little babies looking fat and sassy...eyes closed...so I'm guessing they are just a few days old.

I am shocked and in disbelief. I thought she was on dummies, as we usually check on regular bases....Not lately..

Skye looked at me as if to say: " I am not a happy camper mom, ....see what you and dad have gone and done ...you need to pay better attention, now we have more of these little pests around here! " 

He is right, I've been busy cleaning out closets and spackling holes and hanging blinds and...hubby has been working 60 to 70 hours a week.

......and here is the kicker...

drum roll please..... the DAD is Mario the budapest tumbler...what a combination!!!! 


so....we are calling them (for now) BUDAMUTS...since they are BUDApest tumblers and HelMETS....or HELBUDS... or HELPESTs..or just plain...PESTS as Skye called them.  

But seriously this is not something I do intentional, and especially when it comes to mixing breeds. 

The babies must be older then I thought as I banded them a few days later with some bands I had left and they stayed on. Skye sat on my shoulder and watched the ceremony. He must have wondered what I was doing, or if I had peanuts in my hands. Thank goodness the buda size bands are the same size as helmets. 

...stay tuned....


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how those "Pests" LOL... look .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

of course we'll need a pic.... I try to check all my dummie eggs regular too... had two homers hatch because she laid two more with the dummies and I thought she was just a long sitter..this was last year and now I have two very nice white homers in my group so all ended up well.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Would love to see pictures of the pests. Its still early in the new year, I wonder how many more oops babies there will be. I bet at least 2 more. min


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats how I got my last babies spirit wings because I somehow missed them for I thought they were the fake ones and they were real ones and what a surprise I had when I reached in to make sure I place fake ones in and between the fake eggs were worm like things and I quickly back tracked and said: Oh My...So out in the world came Snowflake and Max 3 ..c.hert....Congradulations new Mama....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, Treesa AND my other family site members, but I am ROFLMAO!! The stories of these OOPS babies are absolutely hysterical! Well, OK, to ME, anyway. 

I won't have any OOPs 'cause Woe and Gimie don't seem to have fertile eggs due to Gimie's badly healed broken leg! Yes, miracle _do_ happen but I think they are passing us by...not that I need any more pigeons, you understand! 

YES, Treesa, WE are certainly going to be interested in seeing what these BudaMuts (love it!) will look like!!

Meanwhile, WE are sending our VERY BEST *CONGRATULATIONS!!*

WITH LOVE AND HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


*(I'm still ROFL!!)*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I'm not ROFLMAO but I AM  like crazy! Pictures, please Treesa when you can!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure glad you are all delighted about this event...

Their feathering is really coming in now.

Stay tuned. oh yes...and a picture too!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

We all get a smile when we think of your mistake babies...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

opps babys are no good without any pictures to go with them lol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can't wait to see those darlings.

Reti


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It's funny. I frequent a site about German Shepherds and one time a lady posted that she had an "oops litter" and they velified her to no end on that site. They still were pure breds, but "they" didn't care. Just attacked her like you wouldn't believe.

I had an oops baby pigeon (just one) back in September, and I am going to try and race it this coming spring in old birds.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol my oops baby was from a dove and he was different colored than the parents and grandparents


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

the name Budamuts is hysterical. I love it. Yup, the little rascals fool us like the dickens. And we love everyone of them. I'm eagerly watching for pictures of these guys.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I said it before and I will say it again you girls can't fool me I know that you all have these PLANED OOPS BABIES because you love them so much.*GEORGE


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hurry, hurry Treesa . . . baby pics please . . . gotta see 'em!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, you didn't think you could just post a thread on this cute little oops baby and not give us a picture did ya??


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Treesa, your stories are always a treasure and I love the variety of breed names you/ve created. Looking forward to pictures of the little feathered cuties!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thing 1 and thing 2*

drum role......

The first pic was taken a few days ago, the second was taken today.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . that is too cute!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

THEY ARE REALLY GROWING ALOT AND THE POOP IS THE PROOF! 

I'm having to clean their cubby box and nest bowl DAILY!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind of babies are those?, they look a bit like a figurita... soooo cute and healthy!


I have "kind of" an oops baby. I forgot about a homer egg I found on the floor of the loft, no one paying any mind to it, it was cold and I thought frozen. I put it under my pair of capuchines as they just layed... and well, I forgot about it really, untill I heard a peep while cleaning and saw a two to three day old in their nest....guess it was'nt frozen after all...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are just precious and you know how babies smell sometimes of baby oil and powder or so after a bath well I can smell those two miles away all prim and proper---wonderful pictures--thanks for sharing.....c.hert


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG!  They are just too cute, Treesa! Good thing you do not live near me....I would steal them in a heartbeat! Can't wait to see what they are gonna look like as adults!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> *what kind of babies are those?,* they look a bit like a figurita... soooo cute and healthy!
> 
> I have "kind of" an oops baby. I forgot about a homer egg I found on the floor of the loft, no one paying any mind to it, it was cold and I thought frozen. I put it under my pair of capuchines as they just layed... and well, I forgot about it really, untill I heard a peep while cleaning and saw a two to three day old in their nest....guess it was'nt frozen after all...


Michelle, they are my budamuts, budapest tumbler and helmet mix. You ought to post a pic of your oops baby.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, they are just sooooooo cute. Look at those eyes. They are adorable.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I have "kind of" an oops baby. I forgot about a homer egg I found on the floor of the loft, no one paying any mind to it, it was cold and I thought frozen. I put it under my pair of capuchines as they just layed... and well, I forgot about it really, untill I heard a peep while cleaning and saw a two to three day old in their nest....guess it was'nt frozen after all...


That's so funny. 

Treesa, they are gorgeous, I love the way they're looking at each other, just like they're looking in a mirror. 

Janet


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG, Treesa, what cuties !!! Don't let them grow too quickly.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They definitely have that "frog" look, but since I have never had pure bred baby buda's I'm not quite sure. 

My husband named them Thing 1 and Thing 2 for now, the cute little pests ...but I will be looking for new names.

I'll post another pic once they are "growed up".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those two are ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!

I, too, will be anxiously awaiting their "big" feathers and bodies!

"THING" 1 and "THING" 2 ?????  Geez! Even "BUD(a)" and "MUT(t)" would be better! 

 to your hubby! Or, since "Pest" has been mentioned, morph into Pesta or Pesto...

Those little darlin's deserve better than "Thing!" ROFL

All teasing aside, ALL THE BEST WITH LOVE AND HUGS AND SCRITCHES!! They look TERRIFIC, Treesa!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Shi.

We definitely didn't know what kind of combination the breeds would make, but they are darn CUTE and will be getting better names.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How,s about Barrie (Barry) and Bonne (Bon) , or Baylee (Bailey) ?
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a pair of cuties!!! Love Thing 1 and Thing 2 - so Seussical!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh MY! Those are two doll babies! Beautiful little guys. Makes me want to pick them up and cuddle them right now! I think they are going to be a really nice combination as they grow up.

Margaret


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Good looking youngsters you have there Trees Gray.
Kurps


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> How,s about Barrie (Barry) and Bonne (Bon) , or Baylee (Bailey) ?
> Daryl


*Great names, Daryl.... I especially love the name Bailey, as I have a granddaughter named that! *




TerriB said:


> What a pair of cuties!!! Love Thing 1 and Thing 2 - so Seussical!


*Thanks TerriB, we may just may continue to look for more Seussical names to match their cuteness....stay tuned...
*




Margarret said:


> Oh MY! Those are two doll babies! Beautiful little guys. Makes me want to pick them up and cuddle them right now! I think they are going to be a really nice combination as they grow up.
> Margaret


*Thanks Margaret, they are truly a cuddlesome two-some.  *




M Kurps said:


> Good looking youngsters you have there Trees Gray.
> Kurps


*Thank you, M Kurps*


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It's going to be fun watching them grow, change and finally be adults. It's going to be a cute combo of breeds for sure.
Daryl


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

that little grizzle is sure going to be a little cutey , the short beaks always make them precious too ,cant wait to see the full grown versions thou ..thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They definitely are getting even cuter by the day, thanks for your comments, I will update later, with another pic.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

They are way too adorable!!


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I am the proud grandma of a 2010 OOPs! baby. Sweetie Pie had 2 hatched but one lived. He/she is 8 days old. Just a ball of yellow fluff! A face only a mother could love;
My son and I are naming it Twinkie.
short for Tinkerbell.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Whitedove06,
Congrats on the oops
Daryl


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those babies are really cute, and need cute names. Those faces are just adorable. It'll be interesting to see how they look as they grow up. Congrats!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Treesa, those babies are just about the cutest little ones I've even seen. They are adorable! Good luck on naming them, and please send some more pics!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats on the OOPS  baby, Whitedove, they DO win your heart quickly once the shock wears off. 

I am also looking forward to seeing how they look once they are done with the growth spurt.

Thank for the nice comments on the twins, Terry and Jay3.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Speaking of babies. Darth was caught driving Goldie today. Oh geeze birds born in the same loft seem to stick together.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Speaking of babies. Darth was caught driving Goldie today. Oh geeze birds born in the same loft seem to stick together.


  LOL...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*update... and here is a pic from Friday, 3-12-2010*

The babies are starting to eat well on their own, and walking but not yet flying. They get a little pick up but not really getting anywhere. 

I picked them up today, and the little black one was not thrilled....and I could hear the faint peep-peep of an immature '"rookoo" and see a little dance. He was not pleased with me and let me know. 

I have cought him outside twice already, inside the aviary, don't know how he hgt there, but he didn't tell me but he was ready to back inside. He was soaking wet the other day when it was raining all day.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are absolutely the cutest ever little babies.
Their little faces, you just want to kiss them.

Great pic, Treesa.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful little ones. Nice shot of them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...I could hear the faint peep-peep of an immature '"rookoo" and see a little dance. He was not pleased with me and let me know...


They grow up so quickly. Nice plumage on those babies!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
The little bobbleheads sure have grown, and truly are beauties. Thanks for the grown up pic.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, to you (Reti, Jay3, TerriB, and Daryl) They are definitely growing up with personalities of their own.....and always huggable.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful picture and beautiful babies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, GREAT new pics, Treesa!!

Many thanks for keeping us updated on your little cuties!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Debbie and Shi for the nice comments. 

Yes, they are such cute little budaMUTS/PESTS!


----------

